# 65 Suspension question



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Putting all the pieces together for the frame build, and I noticed the the bushings sent to me for the rear upper control arms, the bushing to press into the rear end ( no the frame end) is much larger than the ones that came out. From all my Napa chassis books, it shows only one bushing for this car. Did they use a smaller bushing on some of the 65's or am I possibly dealing with a rear end swap here. Anyone know. 


rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

are you sure the whole bushing has been pressed out? Maybe the outer jacket of the bushing is left in the rear end housing?


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Whole bushing is out, and found the replacement number in Napa for this smaller bushing. So I know I have it all. Kinda hard to not get it all as the bushing is about 2" long and the hole in the rear to accept it is only about 3/4" thick.

rich


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Further searching in Napa shows this smaller bushing a valid part for 65 Pontiacs. So mystery solved. Just kinda bumbed as the rear on this has 3.23 and the build sheet shows 3.90. Not that 3.32 are bad for the street. From the look of this rear end I think this car had a few things changed at the dealer way back when. Just doesn't look like some one was monkeying around with this one for eons.


rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't feel bad about the gears, my `65 had 3.90s in it when I first got it and I would never even leave town with it! It just buzzed so hard at highway speeds.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

I tend to agree about the steep gears.
I just feel that some one ( probably 40 years ago!) was messin' with my Goat!!!!

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They did with mine too, trying to make it go faster. Thing is, when I changed the gears back to what it came with from the factory it accually felt faster as the car had longer legs in each gear, making it feel like it accellerated faster. 3.90s-4.10s are only good at the drag strip with huge rear tires and 1/4 mile runs only.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Your wallet will thank you too if you stay away from the "steep" gear........


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Big Pontiac engines with gobs of torque don't need the steep gears, either. They work much better with high-winding, low torque small blocks. Having owned and driven a '65 with a 4 speed and 3.23 gears for a couple of years, I have to say, it's my favorite ratio. Like Rukee, I changed the gear in my current (for the past 27 years) '65 from a steep gear to a 3.36 gear, (back in 1990) and it changed the whole car: 70mph cruise, quiet interior, good gas mileage, etc. etc. Have fun.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Do any of you know why the rear end bushings ( the ones on the pumpkin ) are small diameter, not the same as all the other bushings on the rear suspension?
This is bugging me. My research shows this smaller bushing used on Pontiacs, but am now trying to find out on what. All GTO's seem to show the larger bushing in this position.

thanks,

rich


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

do you have a picture of your rear-end-? it would seem that someone swapped it out for some thing else-


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If you think the axle has been changed, get the casting number and date code off it. That should lead to a better clue as to what it is from.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in writing,business got in the way of fun!
Mystery of "what rear end is this?" solved. THe small bushing on the rear end are what was used in the 64 GTO only . In 65 and later, the larger bushing was used. The small bushing number in NAPA is 267-4237, all others use the 267-4219. After I sandblasted the rearend, I was able to see the stamped code on the axle and it was 3L which is the 64 code for a 3.23 Safety Trac. And that is what this is. So, unless I can find a 65 unit, the 64 is being bolted in until I break it, which behind the 455, might just happen!!!

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine has a `64 rear end too. The car was built in early Jan of `65. It also has a `64 wood sport wheel and gear shift knob, which I love and have only seen a few of.


----------



## yellow69 (Feb 1, 2009)

Early 65 and all 64 a body Pontiac had the small bushing. I have had several and found this to be true. Some Chevelles also had the small bushing in 64 -65. Energy Suspension and Prothane offer this bushing kit to improve ride and handling.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just curious. If it was a factory install, using the 64 rear in the 65, as mine is an early 65 build also, would the rear end 2 digit code be a 64 number letter code or 65 letter code?
Mine has a 64 number letter code. Anyone have any idea?

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

injn37 said:


> Just curious. If it was a factory install, using the 64 rear in the 65, as mine is an early 65 build also, would the rear end 2 digit code be a 64 number letter code or 65 letter code?
> Mine has a 64 number letter code. Anyone have any idea?
> 
> rich


Which plant was your car built at? Mine was at the Kasnsas plant, built in Jan of `65 and has a few `64 parts. I can't check my rear axle code right now as the car is burried in a shed with a snow drift in front of it.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Know about the snow!!! We got about 2 feet still on the ground.
Mine was built at the Pontiac, Michigan plant on the last week of April 65. But I know the rear was changed on this as build sheet shows it to have the 3.90.
Just finished rebuilding the rear end I have. The posi looked real good on it. Just a little scoring on the cones. New bearing, seals and paint, looks like new. Setting up the shims though, really sucks. I still like rebuilding Ford 9" better!!!


----------

